# What manga is your Avi/Sig from?



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

We have one for anime so now it's time for us to have one for manga. My Sig/Avi is from Bastard! Vol 26 to be more precise.

This is a good way to promote your fav manga. People who wish to know which manga a particular avi/sig comes from may do so here.


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 31, 2009)

From Beelzebub.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 31, 2009)

From Hellsing, if somebody doesnt know.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 31, 2009)

Berserk 

Read it if you haven't already


----------



## The Imp (Jul 31, 2009)

HxH                             .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2009)

JJBA part VII.


----------



## Fran (Jul 31, 2009)

Pluto


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellsing        .


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2009)

Disko said:


> From Beelzebub.



:ho

Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 31, 2009)

My sig is from Detective Conan.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2009)

Naruto         .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

^ at Zaru.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Naruto         .



Oh. I thought you Set was from Fairy Tail. 

You trolled me.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 31, 2009)

Team Medical Dragon.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

D.Gray Man


----------



## Jayka (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 31, 2009)

kakashi gaiden


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 31, 2009)

ava and sig from Veritas


----------



## God Movement (Jul 31, 2009)

OP, DGM, KHR, HxH, Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2009)

avy:Fairy Tail
signe piece and Fairy Tail


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 7, 2009)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_

Avatar: Sasazuka Eishi
Signature: Nougami Neuro and a chimpanzee either wearing Katsuragi Yako's clothing or representing Yako herself. Considering the tone of the series, I'm betting on the latter.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 7, 2009)

*From Katekyo hitman reborn*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 7, 2009)

Bastard!! both my avi and sig.


----------



## Yak (Aug 7, 2009)

Set is from Dawn of the Dead.


 Nah, its Burichi


----------



## Danchou (Aug 7, 2009)

Both my sig and avy are from the marvel known as FLCL.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 7, 2009)

Avy/Sig of Feitan from HxH.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 7, 2009)

My avatar is from donald duck

though i guess that it's not that hard to figure out


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2009)

Trinity Blood


----------



## krizma (Aug 7, 2009)

Hunter X Hunter


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2009)

_*Current set from Beelzebub*_


----------



## Midus (Aug 9, 2009)

Sig is Guriko from Worst!


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 9, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 9, 2009)

Tegami Bachi (Letter Bee)


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 9, 2009)

mine ish from blood plus and within the spoiler is sayonara zetsubou sensei,axis power hetalia and sailor moon


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 9, 2009)

Sunako Nakahara from Perfect Girl Evolution/The Wallflower.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 9, 2009)

Mitsui from Slam Dunk


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

Mitsui, Kaeda and Hanamichi were awesome. Sendo too.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 9, 2009)

Uhm....  er... that is to say...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 9, 2009)

Joze or Jozu from One Piece


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

New set is from Guilty Gear (yes it does have a manga)


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2009)

Satanel from Bastard!! :beard


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

Worst.

Every chapter is win.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 9, 2009)

Lina Inverse from Slayers


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 11, 2009)

Edward Elric from Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Hyperion from Saint Seiya Episode G.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 11, 2009)

Krauser II from Detroit Metal City


----------



## Abigail (Aug 11, 2009)

Abigail from Bastard!!

It's from Volume 17, page 110 if you want to get really specific.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 11, 2009)

both my sig and avitar are from negima.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 11, 2009)

Rozen Maiden and a mix of panels from my lolicon collection


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 11, 2009)

mine is from bleach.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 15, 2009)

*Hotaru From Kyo Samurai Deeper*


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 15, 2009)

Takeshi Yamamoto from Reborn!.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 16, 2009)

_Freesia_

Avatar: Kano Hiroshi
Signature: Kano Hiroshi and Keiko


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 16, 2009)

Allen Walker from D Gray Man


----------



## S (Aug 16, 2009)

Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2009)

Avy: Naruto
sig: Fairy Tail


----------



## Heero (Aug 16, 2009)

Ga-Rei      .


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 20, 2009)

_Saiyuki

_Avatar/Signature: Cho Hakkai


----------



## Heero (Aug 20, 2009)

Shin Mazinger Zero

i wish there was more then 2 chapters out ;_;


----------



## Misha (Aug 20, 2009)

The World Only God Knows


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 21, 2009)

Berserk    .


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

Naruto


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 21, 2009)

Air Gear! 

10char


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

Unbalance x Unbalance


----------



## Hollowized (Aug 21, 2009)

Avy = Dogs: Bullets and Carnage
The sig is from nothing


----------



## Vish (Aug 21, 2009)

Avy: Fairy Tail
Sig: Pastel


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

Change 123


----------



## Yuffie (Aug 22, 2009)

Baccano!


----------



## Berry (Aug 22, 2009)

Slam Dunk.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 22, 2009)

Saint Seiya for both.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2009)

Fucking SOUL EATER!!!


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 22, 2009)

The lovely Nami from One Piece.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2009)

AVYAnd Sig:Naruto


----------



## Gary (Aug 22, 2009)

Eyeshield 21, right now anyway.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 23, 2009)

_Hibari Kyoya from Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_


----------



## Majeh (Aug 23, 2009)

Kekkaishi FTW!


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Aug 24, 2009)

AKIRA. Just before the moon.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 24, 2009)

Ava and sig from Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## S (Aug 26, 2009)

The sig is from "Tenjo Tenge"


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Change 123



Thank you 

I never heard of that till your "that" sig is from this manga.

Anyway, mine is obviously from Naruto..


----------



## Ladd (Aug 26, 2009)

Baccano!
.........​


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

Kang from Veritas


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2009)

Hiruma Yoichi from Eyeshield 21


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Shinigami from Soul Eater


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2009)

Caroline from Unbalance x Unbalance


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2009)

In my sig I've got 

Row 1: 
Archer (Fate/Stay Night)
Yoh (Shaman King)
Yusuke (Yu Yu Hakusho
Tsuna (Hitman Reborn)
Jotaro (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders)
Ichigo (Bleach)
Kazuki (Busou Renkin)

Row 2:
Edward (FullMetal Alchemist)
Chrno (Chrno Crusade)
Abel (Trinity Blood)
Clow (Card Captor Sakura)
Sol (Guilty Gear)
Allen (D.Gray-Man)
Sora (Kingom Hearts)

Row 3:
Negi (Mahou Sensei Negima)
Haru (Rave Master)
Cloud (Final Fantasy 7)
Dante (Devil May Cry)
Squall (Final Fantasy 8)
Luffy (One Piece)
Jio (666 Satan)

Row 4:
Luke (Tales of the Abyss)
Black Star (Soul Eater)
Inuyasha (Inuyasha)
Soki (Onimusha)
Majeh (King of Hell)
Naruto (Naruto)
Syaoran (Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2009)

That's a very nice sig.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 5, 2009)

_Sawada Tsunayoshi from Katekyo Hitman Reborn._


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

Avatar: Lunar Legend Tsukihime, Tatari/Walachia

Sig: Makai Senki Disgaea, everybody


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2009)

H2 Ichigo from BLEACH.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 6, 2009)

_from naruto_


----------



## KBL (Sep 7, 2009)

Avy - Kisame Hoshigaki from Naruto

Sign -  Kisame Hoshigaki and Itachi Uchiha from Naruto


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 8, 2009)

mr. johnson dorohedro. lol see how many know that one.


----------



## blue berry (Sep 8, 2009)

Naruto

Oh and Twilights going to be a manga/manwha anyway is Twilight as well


----------



## Gatagata (Sep 8, 2009)

Avy : Veritas
Signature : The Breaker
(Manhwa)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 8, 2009)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_

Avatar: _Ling Yao_ & _Lan Fan_
Signature: _Ling Yao_, _Lan Fan_, _Scar_, _Winry Rockbell_, and _Edward Elric_


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 8, 2009)

Maka Albarn, Soul (In Scythe form), Crona and Ragnarok (The sword) from Soul Eater.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 9, 2009)

_One Piece_ 

Signature: _Shanks_


----------



## The Imp (Sep 9, 2009)

Hisoka form HxH


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 9, 2009)

Alita from BAA


----------



## Totitos (Sep 9, 2009)

Katsura and Elizabeth from Gintama


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2009)

_Himura Kenshin from Samurai X_


----------



## RivFader (Sep 15, 2009)

Alucard from Hellsing


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 15, 2009)

Zorc Necrophades - Yugioh


----------



## The Imp (Sep 15, 2009)

20th Century Boys


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2009)

Kagijin...


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 15, 2009)

Death the Kid from Soul Eater, and I love it.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 15, 2009)

Bud Walker - Eyeshield 21


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2009)

G Wash n the Founding Fathas


----------



## p-lou (Sep 15, 2009)

is that from naruto or something?


----------



## Misha (Sep 15, 2009)

Matoi and Nozomu from Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2009)

p-lou said:


> is that from naruto or something?



no it comes from a historical manga that amply tells of the history behind the founding fathers and how they shaped America as a nation


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 15, 2009)

Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 15, 2009)

The avi is Robert Haydn from The Law of Ueki
My sig is Lisa from Bleach


----------



## Genei (Sep 15, 2009)

Mir- Gash Bell

 Rei- Fist of the North Star


----------



## robotnik (Sep 15, 2009)

oh man them presidents be talking like ^ (use bro)


----------



## KohZa (Sep 27, 2009)

Nagato and Konan from naruto


----------



## Skylit (Sep 27, 2009)

Hidetora Toujou from Beelzebub


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 27, 2009)

Saint Seiya.


----------



## zuul (Sep 27, 2009)

Fanarts of Thorfinn from Vinland Saga.


----------



## Jayka (Oct 3, 2009)

Shino and Hana from Naruto(, based on Nanso Satomi Hakkenden)


----------



## migukuni (Oct 3, 2009)

My avi are collonello and reborn teenage version from Katekyo Hitman Reborn

My sig are from KHR kyoko taking up boxing lessons

Fusion first spoiler:
Tsuna->eyeshield21
yamamoto->hijikata from gintama
Ryohei->prince of tennis
Mukuro -> Noah from DGM
Hibari-> Death note
Gokudera->sasuke (naruto)
lambo->kon (Bleach)
reborn->chopper (OP)

2nd spoiler:
KHR to Ragnarok

3rd spoiler:
bleach and naruto fusion

hottest guy is ryohei

last spoiler is yamamoto gokudera and tsuna from KHR


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2009)

_Kurumu from Rosario + Vampire._


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 3, 2009)

Badou from DOGS. 

Wish I had a sig


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2009)

ava: Natsu from Fairy Tail
sig: Natsu from FT and Luffy from OP(in spoiler)


----------



## eunique (Oct 4, 2009)

lelouch from CodeGease

Own Drawn Hinata from Naruto


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 4, 2009)

Badou from DOGS.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 4, 2009)

Avatar - History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Signature - Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 4, 2009)

avatar - kagura(Gintama)
signature - kimura vs machiba(Hajime no Ippo)


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Oct 4, 2009)

Ava-Joe Yabuki(Ashita No Joe
Sig-Yusuke and Usoop


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 4, 2009)

Belphegor from Hitman Reborn


----------



## krome (Oct 4, 2009)

Sasuke from _Naruto_.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 4, 2009)

Avatar-One Piece. Go Luffy!
Sig-Most of my favorite shounen congregate together(which I love) you see Ichigo and Allen-kun in the back ground while Luffy, Sanji, Zoro, Kon, and Naruto are up front.
And of course my spoiler contains verses from the Bible.


----------



## Skylit (Oct 4, 2009)

Beelzebub.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 4, 2009)

Mitsui from Slam Dunk


----------



## p-lou (Oct 4, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Mitsui from Slam Dunk



instead of mitsui you should use that like 30 year old dude who was fighting for his gang or whatever

that would be cool


----------



## ragnara (Oct 4, 2009)

One Piece, the one before was from Alive!.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sesshomaru - InuYasha:kanketsu-hen*


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 5, 2009)

_Musubi from Sekirei._


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Air Gear!

I'm a kazu fanboy and im not ashamed to admit it!


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2009)

_Set from Eyeshield 21

Avatar: Kongo Unsui And Kongo Agon 
Sigeimon Devilbats vs Shinryuji Naga_


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2009)

_Tsukiumi from Sekirei _


----------



## The Imp (Oct 10, 2009)

Hoshin Engi.


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 10, 2009)

Strobe Edge By Io Sakisaka


----------



## Fran (Oct 10, 2009)

Yotsuba& pek


----------



## God Movement (Oct 10, 2009)

Kagijin


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Oct 10, 2009)

Beck. Amazing series, if you haven't read it yet, go read it now.


FUCKING NOW!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2009)

Avi and sig from Berserk.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 10, 2009)

AIR GEAR !!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

_Badou Nails_ from Dogs - Bullets and Carnage <33


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 12, 2009)

gintama da!


----------



## Mandy (Oct 12, 2009)

Kuronuma Sawako and Kazehaya Shouta from Kimi ni Todoke. pek


----------



## Proxy (Oct 12, 2009)

Trigun


----------



## Totitos (Oct 12, 2009)

avy is from Tekkaman Blade


----------



## God Movement (Oct 12, 2009)

KAGIJIN


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 12, 2009)

Kimi ni Todoke ^_^
Sawako pek


----------



## Akatora (Oct 12, 2009)

It's from Ginga Nagareboshi Gin thethethe series also known as Silver Fang


----------



## krome (Oct 12, 2009)

I have no idea  I appreciate if someone could tell me, though.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2009)

^your set is from Hetalia Axis Power.

btw my avatar is vegeta from dragonball.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 17, 2009)

Cross Epoch


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 17, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Cross Epoch



You must be really desperate to increase your post count TB


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 17, 2009)

_Moka from Rosario + Vampire_


----------



## Malumultimus (Oct 17, 2009)

Avatar: Berserk
Sig. Song: Avatar: The Last Airbender
Sig.: Ichigo Mashimaro
Sig. Spoiler #1: Beelzebub
Sig. Spoiler #2: The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 17, 2009)

Axis Powers: Hetalia.

England and America<3


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

Seiya and Saori from Saint Seiya


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

*Arima Teppei from Princess Lover *


----------



## krome (Oct 17, 2009)

Axis Powers: Hetalia.

England ftw.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 17, 2009)

One Piece.



okita said:


> Axis Powers: Hetalia.
> 
> England ftw.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 17, 2009)

Suigintou from Rozen Maiden.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 17, 2009)

_Change              123 _


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2009)

_Ma Gangryong From Veritas._


----------



## Bilaal (Oct 18, 2009)

from my own manga


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Oct 18, 2009)

From my favorite game of all time Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## Proxy (Oct 19, 2009)

Character: Shiro
Manga: Deadman Wonderland


----------



## KohZa (Nov 11, 2009)

_Kazu From Air gear._


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2009)

Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 11, 2009)

slam dunk !


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Berserk           .


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 11, 2009)

Gutts from Berserk


----------



## Sima (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its _Loveless_


----------



## p-lou (Nov 11, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Cross Epoch



daffy duck cosplaying as the green lantern is not in cross epoch you liar


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 12, 2009)

Axis Powers Hetalia.


----------



## krome (Nov 12, 2009)

Hibari from _Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ :ho


----------



## Chita (Nov 13, 2009)

Yakitate! Japan


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 13, 2009)

_Kaori Kanzaki from To Aru Majutsu no Index_


----------



## Majeh (Nov 13, 2009)

King of Hell. =)


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2009)

claymore


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Sasuke from _Naruto_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 13, 2009)

Chrono Crusade. Aion the Sinner is the character in both Avi/Sig.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 13, 2009)

Aqua Knight.

You should all read it.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 13, 2009)

Ruby, from R+V


----------



## iFructis (Nov 13, 2009)

Some random hentai site


----------



## p-lou (Nov 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Aqua Knight.
> 
> You should all read it.



ruliya is a whore


----------



## narutokungames (Nov 14, 2009)

From Naruto


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2009)

Laboon from One Piece.

My sig kicks your ass p-lou.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 14, 2009)

Darth said:


> Laboon from One Piece.
> 
> My sig kicks your ass p-lou.



Man, I really like your set.

Mine is Sir Crocodile from One Piece.


----------



## krome (Nov 14, 2009)

Death the Kid from _Soul Eater_.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2009)

Brook From One Piece


----------



## spectre991 (Nov 22, 2009)

Avy : Renji from Bleach.

Sig : From Naruto ;p


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 22, 2009)

Avatar: Whitebeard from One Piece.

Sig: Erza Scarlet and Visca Moulin from Fairy Tail. Though I sigged this pic mainly for Erza. If I could, I'd cut Visca out.


----------



## TargaryenX (Nov 22, 2009)

Avy/Sig are both Sechs/Xechs from Battle Angel Alita: Last Order. Most badass 2-year-old in manga.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 23, 2009)

*Shigure from History's Greatest Disciple Kenichi.*  I tried to make the background look like she's giving off her aura like the masters do in the anime/manga.  I also thought the slashes went with her weapons fighting style.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 23, 2009)

Set is from Until Death Do Us Part.


----------



## S (Nov 23, 2009)

Avatar: I don't know
Sig: Guilty Gear


----------



## Blade (Nov 23, 2009)

Avatar and sig is Pegasus Tenma from Saint seiya Lost canvas


----------



## Fran (Nov 23, 2009)

Yotsuba&. I'm in love.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 23, 2009)

p-lou said:


> ruliya is a whore



How dare you!?


Um, my avatar is from Secret of Monkey Island 2, which is a game, not a manga. Sorry.


----------



## fxu (Nov 23, 2009)

Psyren

<- Van



Kyle & Marie
|
V​


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2009)

Naruto


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 24, 2009)

Air Gear.

Definite Kazu fanboy up in this piece.


----------



## valerian (Nov 24, 2009)

Yoshikage Kira and Killer Queen from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 25, 2009)

_Saiyuki Gaiden_

Avatar: Tenpo/Cho Hakkai
Signature: Tenpo/Cho Hakkai and Kenren/Sha Gojyo


----------



## Griever (Nov 26, 2009)

Tenjou Tenge.

Shin natsume, my favorite character .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Rurouni Kenshin, both of them obviously


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2009)

from the Breaker the set


----------



## Skylit (Nov 26, 2009)

Beelzebub.


----------



## krome (Nov 26, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 26, 2009)

ava: Guilty Gear
Sig: D.Gray-Man


----------



## krome (Nov 26, 2009)

Kimi ni Todoke.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Kaito from HxH


----------



## Majeh (Nov 26, 2009)

The Breaker =)


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Nov 27, 2009)

hxh                

...........


----------



## RivFader (Nov 27, 2009)

Getsumen To Heiki Miina


----------



## Munken (Nov 27, 2009)

Alucards - hellsing


----------



## RivFader (Nov 27, 2009)

One Piece now


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 15, 2009)

Saint Seiya episode G for both.


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 15, 2009)

Hellsing of course.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2009)

Touch               .


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 15, 2009)

Berserk . . .


----------



## Smoke (Dec 15, 2009)

One Piece mofos:ho


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 15, 2009)

Griffith from Berserk


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 15, 2009)

still using a Slam Dunk set


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2009)

Xanxus From Katekyo Hitman Reborn.


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 15, 2009)

Avatar:Hellsing

Signature:Vampire Knight

Just recently added the sig.


----------



## LipLipDK (Dec 15, 2009)

ORANGEEEE!


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 16, 2009)

_Shizuka from Highschool of the Dead_


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 16, 2009)

_Hunter x Hunter 

_Avatar/Signature: Hisoka


----------



## Maris (Dec 16, 2009)

Angel Densetsu <3


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2009)

JJBA part 2.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 16, 2009)

_Forget-Me-Not_

*Avatar/Signature:* _Mariel Imari_


----------



## korican04 (Dec 16, 2009)

YuYu Hakusho


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 16, 2009)

Nami and Nico Robin from One Piece.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 21, 2009)

Inner Moka from Rosario+Vampire


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2009)

Tsuri Chichi Nagisa.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2009)

Rukia Kuchiki from Bleach


----------



## krome (Dec 21, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 22, 2009)

My avi and Sig consist of the main cast of Saint Seiya.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 22, 2009)

Vinland Saga


----------



## KohZa (Jan 22, 2010)

Nami and yuuta from Alive the Final evolution.


----------



## Deichan (Jan 22, 2010)

Hell Girl , Such a Sad Series But the manga is better.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 22, 2010)

Avy: Rock from Fatal Fury.

Sig: Kurono and Hikawa from Gantz.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 22, 2010)

my avatar is from tenjou tenge.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2010)

Sig and ava: Burning Hell.


----------



## Griever (Jan 25, 2010)

My Ava and Sig is Hans Landa from the movie inglorious bastards, he is my favorite character in that movie


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 25, 2010)

Berserk & The Legend Of Koizumi


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 25, 2010)

Set from Let's Bible, this shit was EPIC


----------



## materpillar (Jan 25, 2010)

Deadman wonderland


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 25, 2010)

Ava - Crows.
Sig - JJBA.


----------



## Tegami (Jan 25, 2010)

Vampire Kisses<3


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 25, 2010)

Doing Moka for two sets in a row now.  Last one was Inner, so this time its Outer Moka from R+V.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 25, 2010)

Project ARMS.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 25, 2010)

It's a from a fanmade FMA game but I suppose it will do, characters are Envy and Pride Edward.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 25, 2010)

Tear: Tales of the Abyss


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

My avy is from One Piece (character named Crocodile) and the gif in my sig (lol♥) is from Mirai Nikki, but some panels have been edited for humor


----------



## The Imp (Jan 25, 2010)

Togawa Kiyoharu from Real


----------



## VegetaOVER9000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dragonball Z, of course. XD


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

Still Berserk & The Legend Of Koizumi


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Munsu & Aji Tae - Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 30, 2010)

Saint Seiya(Avi) and Saint Seiya :Lost Canvas(Sig).


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 30, 2010)

Berserk & The Legend Of Koizumi


----------



## Dagor (Jan 30, 2010)

Death Note.


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

_Durarara!!_


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 30, 2010)

sig is change 123, which more people should read


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2010)

Kisame from Naruto


----------



## sharingan naruto (Jan 30, 2010)

My avy is from Naruto. Its a pretty kewl manga about sharingans and revenge.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Ulquiorra from Bleach


----------



## Chita (Jan 31, 2010)

Yotsubato!


----------



## eunique (Jan 31, 2010)

avy is hibari from KHR

sig is Airgear Kazuma and Agito/Akito/Lind


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jan 31, 2010)

<---  who dsn't know should die


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

_One Piece_

Avatar: Monkey D. Luffy

Signature: Usopp & Sanji


----------



## Griever (Mar 3, 2010)

The Darkness (comic)

My sig is Jackie Estacado and Angelus.

My avatar is a darkling


----------



## Pringles (Mar 3, 2010)

Sig is from FMA


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine is Shizuri Mugino from To Aru Majutsu no Index. It's her High Output form.


----------



## KBL (Aug 26, 2010)

Avatar - Fairy Tail, Gajeel.


----------



## Sen (Aug 26, 2010)

Gin from Bleach


----------



## Enigma (Aug 26, 2010)

Vegito from Dragonball


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Taiga from Toradora!

Sig related.


----------



## ZyX (Aug 26, 2010)

To Love-Ru.

I'm hoping to see Yuuki Mikan come back in the spin off coming up in October or so.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 26, 2010)

Avatar: Highschool of the Dead

Sig: Hokenshitsu no Shinigami =3


----------



## MysteriousDarkness21 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mutsumi Houjou from Keroro Gunsou  pek


----------

